# This will be my last boat !Maybe a Ranger



## rmski (Sep 18, 2014)

My wife &I went boat shopping at Vic's & I had my mind set on a tin boat . Looking at either an 18 or 20 foot deep V. Lake Erie 70%,inland 30% is where it will be used trolling & drifting. Yeah her & I still like to drift fish. This is the first time we had been to Vic's & our first impression is Vic & Tom are a class act ! Don't want to make a mistake with this boat so I am looking for some feedback. Looked at the tin ,but when Vic suggested glass & showed me the Ranger deep V , then took us to West Branch for a demo ride ,we were impressed. The Rangers looked like a quality boat ,but I have never looked at this brand before.Leaning towards the Yamaha for power. I have had a deep v glass ,& now have a 16 foot tin, but never a Ranger. We will appreciate your opinions & suggestions.


----------



## BHAPPY (Feb 10, 2008)

I don't own one but have been on a ranger a couple times. If I could talk my wife into it--that would be my dream boat


----------



## Ranger6 (Dec 27, 2015)

What year and model are you looking at?


----------



## rmski (Sep 18, 2014)

2018. 2080 or 1880 MS.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

First of all Vic's is awesome place to deal with. My Starcraft STX is from them and they were super helpful answering all questions for me. I have not owned a Ranger but have fished out of a few different ones. They are great boats and ride great. I have not been in one when it is super rough out but have seen a lot of them out there and a lot of pro walleye guys use them so that has to say something also. When it is time for me to get a new boat I will be looking at Rangers I think.


----------



## Ranger6 (Dec 27, 2015)

Sorry, can’t help you with the Angler series. Never fished out of one. As a general rule of thumb, the Ranger guys love their Rangers, the Lund guys love their Lund’s and so on. You’ll get the same love with outboards brands.Ranger makes a great boat(see above) and has great customer loyalty. For Erie I would consider the bigger rig. Hopefully someone jumps in and can give you some feedback on the boats your considering. The layout looks similar to the Reatta but I’m not sure about the hull design. Good luck


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Have never owned a Ranger but have fished out of plenty in tournaments over the years. As many have already stated, I don't think there's any question as to the quality Ranger puts into there boats. They are top notch.
Don't know about the MS model but if I was going to spend much time on Erie or any other body of water that tends to get rough, freeboard would be very important to me. Especially on the heavier glass boats that are not going to bob as much in wavy conditions when drifting or slow trolling like an aluminum would.
While you may not actually take a wave onto the boat, getting sprayed all day is no fun either.

On the other hand, we all know how the wind plays with the lighter aluminum boats. Especially when drifting.

I believe if I were going to invest that kind of $ for my 'last' boat, knowing that Rangers as well as Lunds and a few other tin boats offer excellent quality, I think I would narrow my list down to the boats I really wanted and spend a day on each out on rougher water in windy conditions drifting or slow trolling to see just what I wanted.

Congrats on getting a new boat... and...
...hope it's the boat of your dreams.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Last boat...... Good one! (I'm on my fourth last one). I am currently shopping for my next last one.

I currently have a 1875 Lund. Nice boat, does fine for the big lake and works inland as well. However.... in the perfect world I would own two. A 27' for Erie (for the ride, safety and the walk on convenience at a dock) and a 17' for inland, for ease of towing unloading and loading.

The bigger the boat the better it will be on Erie but the less convenient it will be inland and visa versa. And, I don't think anyone on here would argue that glass wouldn't be more comfortable and drier. IMHO


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

Always been a Lund guy but after a few trips on Erie I was sold on the Ranger. I went back n forth between the 2080 and the 6 series and when it came down to the cost and the way I wanted it rigged I went with a 621. We fish more than we joyride so the creature features of the 6 series were more inline with how we would use it. So far I haven't found anything I don't like about the boat and happy with the decision. There were a few issues I had that were simple fixes that the dealer has or will take care of when I take it in after calling it quits for the season. I heard a lot of great things about Vic's but purchased from Knox due to them being closer to me and the experiences friends have had when dealing with them. When speaking with both dealers they spoke highly of each other and that says a lot about the operation they run. In the beginning I like the layout of the 2080 better but after getting some time in the 6 series I'm definitely liking the layout, space and functionality.


----------



## rmski (Sep 18, 2014)

Gottagofishn said:


> Last boat...... Good one! (I'm on my fourth last one). I am currently shopping for my next last one.
> 
> I currently have a 1875 Lund. Nice boat, does fine for the big lake and works inland as well. However.... in the perfect world I would own two. A 27' for Erie (for the ride, safety and the walk on convenience at a dock) and a 17' for inland, for ease of towing unloading and loading.
> 
> The bigger the boat the better it will be on Erie but the less convenient it will be inland and visa versa. And, I don't think anyone on here would argue that glass wouldn't be more comfortable and drier. IMHO


We took a 27 foot Grady out for a try out last year & yeah I liked it but I could'nt pull the trigger on 180K plus dockage & all. I'm old school & had to work for my $.Plus we limited out 2 weeks ago drifting on our 16 foot Tracker.If I win the Lotto I would surely get one!


----------



## rmski (Sep 18, 2014)

rmski said:


> We took a 27 foot Grady out for a try out last year & yeah I liked it but I could'nt pull the trigger on 180K plus dockage & all. I'm old school & had to work for my $.Plus we limited out 2 weeks ago drifting on our 16 foot Tracker.If I win the Lotto I would surely get one!


Thanks to all for the feedback , I am old enough to realize that the more input you get from others the better decision you can make. Now I can research the models & hopefully get one ordered this fall!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

180K..... well, unfortunately, I don't have that under my mattress either or my search would be much easier.
Good luck with your decision.


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

rmski said:


> We took a 27 foot Grady out for a try out last year & yeah I liked it but I could'nt pull the trigger on 180K plus dockage & all. I'm old school & had to work for my $.Plus we limited out 2 weeks ago drifting on our 16 foot Tracker.If I win the Lotto I would surely get one!


Just keep your Tracker... Save your money..That way you can go out to eat more often with your favorite cousin..


----------



## rmski (Sep 18, 2014)

jmshar said:


> Just keep your Tracker... Save your money..That way you can go out to eat more often with your favorite cousin..


OH OH OH, that Mrs. Yoders chicken & fish are so good.


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

I own a 1850 Ranger and have been very happy. I spend about 20 days a year on Erie and 30 days on inland lakes. I would be happy to answer any questions you may have if you want to send a private message. We troll, jig and perch fish with 2-3 guys very comfortably.


----------



## birdcrazy (Jan 15, 2014)

Find someone with the model you are interested in and go fishing. Try a few brands that are in your budget. Find the one she likes the best!


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

rmski said:


> We took a 27 foot Grady out for a try out last year & yeah I liked it but I could'nt pull the trigger on 180K plus dockage & all. I'm old school & had to work for my $.Plus we limited out 2 weeks ago drifting on our 16 foot Tracker.If I win the Lotto I would surely get one!


Well, if you are willing to purchase a "preloved" boat, you can get quite a bit of boat for little $$. I bet I paid less for my 30' Baha than you will for a new Ranger and I will even toss in all the engine work I have had done since I purchased the boat about 10-years ago. A wise man once told me, get a sound hull and then put time/$ into the engines after you own it.

By not purchasing new, I do have the 30' Lake Erie boat and an 18' inland Alumacraft and a few other assorted smaller boats for other waters. That new boat will get dirty and will get spider cracks in the gelcoat in a few years anyway - why not get one that has already exposed its weakness.


----------



## rmski (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks Privateer! I think I am at the point that I want to order new with what I want on it. I have other smaller boats for fishing .Just want something more dependable for the big lake. I have through out my life done" Preloved " everything . houses ,cars boats, women.& most worked out well, especially the last women .She loves to fish,helps clean the fish,&is 100% in on getting a larger new boat. P.S.I must confess, I cheated though!!! I took her out in my 16 foot 73 starcraft once ,we got in 3&4footers coming in .Same thing in my 16 foot Tracker SC. Both of us soaking wet & coming in at 3 mile per hour.Not very pleasant. I don't want to put her through that that again. I have to keep her fishing a pleasant expirence !!


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

I demo'd a warrior and was very impressed with it as well. Just putting it out there also


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I believe Cummingsmoke's slightly used tournament ready Warrior is at Vic's for sale. He had it listed in the marketplace here for a while.


----------



## Bob M. (Dec 12, 2016)

Would you be willing to sell the tread plates??


----------



## rmski (Sep 18, 2014)

I already show them in my pics in my post , so won't be able to remove them at this time .


----------



## Bob M. (Dec 12, 2016)

rmski said:


> I already show them in my pics in my post , so won't be able to remove them at this time .


Ok on it. Let me know if you change your mind.
Thanks!


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Vic's is a class act and a great source. That being said go up to Erie outfitters and look at the warriors and the hewes craft. You said "last boat" with "tin" and that is EXACTLY what a hewes craft is. If I ever sell my Lund this is what I'd buy. The Warriors dominate the glass market IMO and all can be powered with Yamaha which is the only motor I would run. (maybe a Suzuki). Don't rush it! The ultimate fishing show up in Novi Michigan will let you see them all... I highly recommend it.


----------



## rmski (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks for the info Capt!!!


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

I had two 1850's, an 05 an 2012. I now have a Yamaha 150 and really happy with the entire outfit. I also looked at Vics 1880 and its a great looking boat with several great features. You mention the 2080 and that would be a good purchase if you going to fish Erie most of your days on water. I like starting out new and also like the extended warranty on the engine, piece of mind. I have to give Vics a thumbs up and an A plus in service. Vic, Tom and Andy are all great to work with in all areas. Let me know what you decide, and good luck in your new ride.


----------



## rmike425 (Apr 24, 2015)

I've got an 1880 with a yamaha and fish Erie a lot. That being said I still pick my days like anyone else. I've been there in 8 footers in my current boat and on others and it's not fun no matter the boat.


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

Last year at the Mid-America boat show. I was looking at a Lund for $83K fully loaded. Saleman told me that the Lund will handle the rough water the same as my 24' Wellcraft walkaround with a hard top. I would like to see it in 5' waves.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

If I were going to be fishing Erie the most I sure would be looking at a larger, deeper boat much different then what your looking at, especially for the price.


----------



## rmski (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks Pops. You are right. I used to fish the larger seas in my younger days but I will still have to pick my days . I don't go out any more when I know it is not going to be pleasant out there!!


----------

